# Cloudmaker Update #10 - The DNA 200



## Yiannaki (17/6/15)

So i was just having a read up on reddit. Seems the DNA 200 couldn't have come at a better time.

Their will also be a DNA 200 variant of the Cloudmaker on launch and will be priced the same as the SX350J version (Supposedly under 199 USD)

Which one would you pick?

Here's the original post from user returnity on Reddit:

"We were _sure_ announcing the Cloudmaker Whiteout pre-order launch date for 7/1/15 would be the biggest CMT news of the week… But then Evolv dropped their DNA200 bombshell not even 48 hours later! You have to love this industry — it never stops moving, like a Vaporshark, always swimming. Since we’ve been striving to offer the ultimate in user-configurable PVs, it greatly inspires us to see Evolv is thinking along similar lines with their new DNA200 chip. It made my day to see us mentioned several times in the ECR thread discussing the DNA200’s customizability too! You guys have been awesome supporters and we never forget that this project was born from this community, for this community! If you're unfamiliar with the Cloudmaker Whiteout, check out our facebook for pics, info from our previous updates, and more -- our website will be live next week!

*Whiteout DNA*
Since Evolv is an American company, designing & producing their chips in the US, the prospect of working with them was too good to ignore. Yesterday we called up Brandon to discuss Evolv’s DNA200 plans and get more specifics on their design, particularly their new focus on customizability and their power requirements. We are thrilled to announce that the Cloudmaker Whiteout will be among the first DNA200 devices on the market, and our pre-sale launch will include the Whiteout DNA configuration!

The DNA200 launch could not have come at a better time for us — it’s the perfect opportunity to demonstrate how our modular chassis is capable of accepting a new cutting-edge chip that _we were not aware of in advance of our design_,proving that the Whiteout can really be future-proof. Not only that, Evolv’s OS and software has monitoring functions and capabilities for interface customization, TC maps, and data-logging that tinkerers will enjoy, as well asoffering unprecedented battery safety for LiPo in PV applications. It’s this kind of socially-responsible design we should expect from an American vape company with a reputation like Evolv’s, and we’re proud to be able to offer their new DNA200 chip in our PV. We’ve been working around the clock to make sure that our Whiteout delivers on our vision of giving vapers creative control over as many aspects of their PV experience as possible, and it’s an incredible feeling to be this close to actually putting it into production!

*So what does this mean for the pre-order coming up on July 1st?*
Buyers will have the choice of pre-ordering the Whiteout DNA, with the DNA200, the Whiteout SX, with the SX350J, and the Whiteout OS, with our own completely open-source, community-programmable Ares chip. The Whiteout DNA and Whiteout SX will be priced similarly (MSRP under $199). We’re still carefully selecting our LiPo battery supplier, after which final pricing will be announced.

Based on what we’ve been told by Brandon at Evolv about the chip production & release schedule, we expect to deliver the Whiteout DNA pre-order units in approximately the same time-frame as the Whiteout SX unitsafter pre-orders start. This means the Whiteout DNA will be among the first DNA 200 devices on the market! We are still moving full steam ahead with our affordable, open-source, user-programmable Ares chip for the Whiteout OS, but just as a reminder, properly completing final development & beta-testing on that chip means those devices will ship_after_ the SX & DNA models are produced. If you pre-order a Whiteout DNA or SX, rest assured that you’ll be able to get an affordable build kit to swap over to the Ares chip simply and safely, without the need for soldering or serious technical experience.

*Other News*
I’m putting together another post for later this week to explain the full details of our pre-order launch promotion on July 1st, including a livestream event demonstrating the Whiteout SX, giveaways/promos, and more! On a related note, in that post I’ll also be announcing the public launch of the Cloudmaker subreddit, where we’ll be able to offer content like how-to guides, new build kits/requests, customization tips & tricks, and even contests for the coolest custom Whiteout or best OS code module idea every month, voted on by our community! This way we can keep you posted on the pre-order units’ production process on a regular basis as well as get feedback from the community on which panel kits, build kits and mods should be made first.

Finally, one other important note -- our website _will_ be live on June 23rd, so you can finally share our link around rather than having to try and explain the project yourself to everyone you tell! We know it’s taken quite some time, but we’ve always prioritized hardware development and testing over a shiny website. However, once it was time for a website, we knew we needed to design a properly classy one, and it’s turned out really nicely. Just waiting on a couple more images and bits of content this week!

Thanks for sticking with Cloudmaker all this way to the finish line!"

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## rogue zombie (17/6/15)

200 watt DNA :0

Thats about 170 watts more that I need. Awesome devices, I would imagine, though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Alex (20/6/15)

Cloudmaker Whiteout: T-Minus 10... Days To Launch! Website, Live Demo, & Vendor Info (self.electronic_cigarette)

submitted 12 hours ago * by returnitySmogDistribution /r/smogGB

So we’ve got 10 days until the pre-order launch of the Cloudmaker Whiteout, and we promised to give you guys an update on what we’ve got in store for you in the countdown to the demonstration of the actual units and the pre-order. Here’s the scoop:

*Website & /r/Cloudmaker Sub Launch - 6/25/15*
As mentioned before, the website will go live on Thursday, June 25th, though the webstore itself will not be accessible until the official launch on 7/1. Similarly, we’ll be opening up our public subreddit, /r/Cloudmaker, for the community to join in and start participating in the same day. Besides the opportunity to discuss the Whiteout configurations, check up on pre-orders, vote on future build kits, and find guides & how-to content, the subreddit will also be our central hub of community participation & events (though a FB group is in the works, too). Here’s some of the content we plan to share ourselves in the sub:


Frequent updates on the day-to-day details of the pre-order units’ production


Pictures & video updates from Cloudmaker and our Core Team beta testers


Open-source Ares firmware, code modules & development tools (including Github)


Interactive community-participation contests/promos/giveaways with us & our vendor partners


Opportunities to be involved in exclusive Cloudmaker events & testing in the future


Support for individual creators who want to create & sell custom panels/kits/upgrades for our modular platform

There will also be some content overlap between the subreddit & our website, mostly to do with our Knowledge Base articles, which will be available through the sub’s wiki, which of course can be edited by our subscribers, not just staff. While we of course will be supporting the sub and providing content and information, it’s up to you guys to help shape the community you’d like to be a part of, we just want to provide a platform to help.

*Maker Talk / Livestream - 7/1 [Launch Day]*
We’re going to be doing a full livestream demonstration of the Whiteout SX pre-production unit, including an interactive Q&A session. We’ll also cover the basics of the DNA 200 beta device & its software, assuming Evolv is OK with that. This live broadcast will include a Q&A session at the end, which will then transition into post-stream hangout with Cloudmaker Core Team staff, so you can actually get into a video with one of us and talk.

We’d like to make this a tradition in the future, starting up a weekly livestream & hangout provisionally called *Maker Talk*. We’ll focus on topics like vaping industry startups, technology, customization & creation with our guests and livestream content, focusing not just on Cloudmaker Tech developments and products but on the community as a whole. The stream itself will be interactive for anyone who wants to follow it live, but it will also be recorded for YouTube for later viewing. After the ‘show’, we’re going to break into the hangouts phase, where community members can join up and talk with each other and us about whatever topics come up using Google Hangouts Video chat rooms. The idea here is to provide a platform to highlight and support other worthy businesses and individuals with innovative ideas and products that add value to the community and whose ideals overlap with our own. Much like in our subreddit, we’ll be striving to foster an atmosphere of collaboration and build awareness for creative individuals with novel ideas for improving the industry & community. We hope to see you there soon!

*Wholesale Info For Vendors!*
We’ve completed our team by bringing on board Matt (/u/oldengeek) to handle our wholesale distribution & sales management. Matt’s been a true believer and a great asset to the Core Team helping out with our community development efforts, and his sales experience and enthusiasm will be a great asset to both Cloudmaker and vendors who hope to collaborate with us. We’ve sent out two weekly vendor update e-mails now, and this coming week, all vendors who’ve contacted us will be receiving an update about the wholesale pricing sheet.

*If you’re a vendor (web or B&M) interested in carrying the Cloudmaker Whiteout, please contact Matt directly at sales@cloudmakertech.com!* He’ll be happy to answer any questions you may have personally, and we’ll keep you in the loop regularly with weekly updates.

Also, we'll be filming for our promo video in the SF Bay area in the first week of July, so if you'd like to take part somehow, let us know!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Average vapor Joe (27/6/15)

I just heard about the great news myself. Anyone know if vaporshark will be diving into the world of the DNA 200. Could you imagine a rDNA 200. "Heavy breathing"


----------



## Yiannaki (27/6/15)

Average vapor Joe said:


> I just heard about the great news myself. Anyone know if vaporshark will be diving into the world of the DNA 200. Could you imagine a rDNA 200. "Heavy breathing"


Yep  vaporshark have confirmed their dna 200 unit. See pic below 







Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Average vapor Joe (27/6/15)

Yiannaki said:


> Yep  vaporshark have confirmed their dna 200 unit. See pic below
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No jokes... My heart just skipped a beat . I was on their site just 15 minutes ago but I couldn't see anything so I was like aww meh. I was supposed to send my rDNA 40 in for the chip upgrade (free)( screen problems ), do you think they will offer an upgrade like they did from the old Dna to the rDNA? That would literally make my week. Forget week, it would make my month


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (27/6/15)

Its all good. But they really need to do something about the power source. That Evolv demo unit only has 950mah of battery in it, because its a 3 cell lipo in series. 

TBH, I'd be chuft if they made a DNA 200 wall mod, like literally you plug it into a wee transformer power brick kinda deal. and you have a wall powered mod


----------



## Average vapor Joe (27/6/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Its all good. But they really need to do something about the power source. That Evolv demo unit only has 950mah of battery in it, because its a 3 cell lipo in series.
> 
> TBH, I'd be chuft if they made a DNA 200 wall mod, like literally you plug it into a wee transformer power brick kinda deal. and you have a wall powered mod


Wait.. Shit. You saying that the LiPo is wired in series. That means that the 200 watts is true 200. No step up. 
#mindblown. Also, I'm sure they have passthrough so there's your wall plugin.


----------



## Alex (27/6/15)

The Cloudmaker site is now live.

http://cloudmakertech.com/

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## free3dom (27/6/15)

Average vapor Joe said:


> No jokes... My heart just skipped a beat . I was on their site just 15 minutes ago but I couldn't see anything so I was like aww meh. I was supposed to send my rDNA 40 in for the chip upgrade (free)( screen problems ), do you think they will offer an upgrade like they did from the old Dna to the rDNA? That would literally make my week. Forget week, it would make my month



I think I read on ECF (or somehwere) that they won't be offering upgrades (due to board size differences and other requirements)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (27/6/15)

Average vapor Joe said:


> Wait.. Shit. You saying that the LiPo is wired in series. That means that the 200 watts is true 200. No step up.
> #mindblown. Also, I'm sure they have passthrough so there's your wall plugin.




Dude, I'm not so sure about that. we're talking about 11 + Volts. So passthrough might not be a thing... This whiteout is 1300mAh.

https://www.reddit.com/r/cloudmaker/wiki/index/whiteoutspecifications

With this much power i think 5000mAh should be a minimum baseline. It's 200 frikken watts. portability isn't that important over battery life.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Average vapor Joe (27/6/15)

free3dom said:


> I think I read on ECF (or somehwere) that they won't be offering upgrades (due to board size differences and other requirements)


TO THE CLASSIFIEDS!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## free3dom (27/6/15)

Average vapor Joe said:


> TO THE CLASSIFIEDS!!!!!



Or....collect them all


----------



## Average vapor Joe (27/6/15)

free3dom said:


> Or....collect them all


Young vapers don't have that privilege


----------



## Average vapor Joe (27/6/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Dude, I'm not so sure about that. we're talking about 11 + Volts. So passthrough might not be a thing... This whiteout is 1300mAh.
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/cloudmaker/wiki/index/whiteoutspecifications
> 
> With this much power i think 5000mAh should be a minimum baseline. It's 200 frikken watts. portability isn't that important over battery life.


I do agree with that but I mean have you seen the size of the ipv 3s.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (27/6/15)

Average vapor Joe said:


> I do agree with that but I mean have you seen the size of the ipv 3s.



Yes, but... its, high wattage. It's not meant to be weedy.


----------



## Average vapor Joe (27/6/15)

Could someone try to explain why they want true 200w and not the usual step up?
Just a question pls answer seriously.
Also, has anyone else noticed that the cloudmakers put the TC as 800 F max but the evolve data sheet puts it at 600 F.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (27/6/15)

I'm pretty sure it's something to do with it being something of an achievement.
Which is strange seeing as Evolv is on record as saying, that just adding more power, isn't innovation.

But Evolv has a history of doing things that other board makers don't. They were the first to the table with variable wattage, proper step up and step down, temperature control and now 200W (but to clarify, theres nothing wrong with step up, if its done correctly)

the iStick 50W fires from 2-10 volts, so its actually capable of pushing higher wattages, than the DNA200 on certain builds. 

In fact because of that large voltage range, the iStick 50W is one of the most versatile mods around. 1.50 ohm at 50W is a furious thing.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Average vapor Joe (27/6/15)

I


n0ugh7_zw said:


> I'm pretty sure it's something to do with it being something of an achievement.
> Which is strange seeing as Evolv is on record as saying, that just adding more power, isn't innovation.
> 
> But Evolv has a history of doing things that other board makers don't. They were the first to the table with variable wattage, proper step up and step down, temperature control and now 200W (but to clarify, theres nothing wrong with step up, if its done correctly)
> ...


i was actually thinking that, I see that there's an arms/ MOD race between yihi and evolv and that evolve are trying to push the envelope... But pushing the envelope costs money and if the tiny rDNA 40 was $190, can you imagine the price of the DNA 200. (I believe the chip itself isn't too much more +- $10 more)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike (27/6/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Dude, I'm not so sure about that. we're talking about 11 + Volts. So passthrough might not be a thing... This whiteout is 1300mAh.
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/cloudmaker/wiki/index/whiteoutspecifications
> 
> With this much power i think 5000mAh should be a minimum baseline. It's 200 frikken watts. portability isn't that important over battery life.



1300mAh at 11v = 14.3Wh

2500mAh at 3.7v = 9.25Wh


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (27/6/15)

Mike said:


> 1300mAh at 11v = 14.3Wh
> 
> 2500mAh at 3.7v = 9.25Wh



Yes... But... It still don't feel right. When you're pumping over 100W, that batteries going to last like 10-15 min.


----------



## Mike (27/6/15)

It'd be equivalent to around 3800maAh. That's not too bad considering the size and that down regulation is more efficient than boosting.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (27/6/15)

Average vapor Joe said:


> I
> 
> i was actually thinking that, I see that there's an arms/ MOD race between yihi and evolv and that evolve are trying to push the envelope... But pushing the envelope costs money and if the tiny rDNA 40 was $190, can you imagine the price of the DNA 200. (I believe the chip itself isn't too much more +- $10 more)



Thats true, but I wish the arms race was over things like say... Cost, Features, ease of use, convenience & battery life... Power, is all hunky dory, but if you ask anyone who's been vaping a long time. You're really not likely to actually use 200W all that often, even in temp control.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (27/6/15)

Mike said:


> It'd be equivalent to around 3800maAh. That's not too bad considering the size and that down regulation is more efficient than boosting.



mmm, MVP 3... I dunno man, I'm still not feeling the DNA200. The rumoured DNA60 on the other hand, that sounds like a much more useful (in the everyday sense) board. This DNA200 is more of a party trick than anything else i think.


----------



## Mike (27/6/15)

Point is, it's not just 1300mAh.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (27/6/15)

Mike said:


> Point is, it's not just 1300mAh.



Fair enough, but then they need to make a point of laying it out a neat understandable way so that us on the short bus, can see that the 1300mAh mentioned in the specs isn't directly translatable to the 1300mAh in an ancient stick battery, no?


----------



## Mike (27/6/15)

Yea you're right man. It's a pet peeve of mine. 10000mAh power banks! At 1v. Really gets my jimmies rustled.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Average vapor Joe (27/6/15)

Ok guys. I used steam engine to try and calculate the DNA 200 run time at 100 watts. I was able to fill in the nominal voltage (11.1) the c rating (~52,67) the wattage (100 W) and the resistance (0.4 ohms) but I wasn't sure what to put in under the battery voltage so I put it as 11.1 V (changing it didn't change the total run time so ). Steam engine reckons that you'll get approx 74 puffs of 5 seconds each with the 950 mAh Li-Po battery. Hope this helps. Don't hate me if I'm wrong (10.55 Wh)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (19/7/15)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## daniel craig (16/8/15)

Is the cloudmaker whiteout better than the vaporshark dna200 or the same just different designs?


----------



## BumbleBee (16/8/15)

daniel craig said:


> Is the cloudmaker whiteout better than the vaporshark dna200 or the same just different designs?


I'm not sure about the technical differences between the two but the cloudmaker range will have full service and support locally.


----------



## Paulie (16/8/15)

daniel craig said:


> Is the cloudmaker whiteout better than the vaporshark dna200 or the same just different designs?




The Cloudmaker is a mod that you will be allowed to inter change your body panels with, for example you can change outside look if you want easily. You will also be able to change the boards in it so if you have DNA200 or sx you will be able to run either or. Its basically like a small computer case with your gear in it .

You wont be able to do the above on the shark.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (16/8/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Fair enough, but then they need to make a point of laying it out a neat understandable way so that us on the short bus, can see that the 1300mAh mentioned in the specs isn't directly translatable to the 1300mAh in an ancient stick battery, no?


I pre ordered an Hcigar dna200 w/1300mAh battery.Seems to be one of the highest rated lipos I've seen.Plus it's only $125.00

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## daniel craig (16/8/15)

kev mac said:


> I pre ordered an Hcigar dna200 w/1300mAh battery.Seems to be one of the highest rated lipos I've seen.Plus it's only $125.00


Good price

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (16/8/15)

kev mac said:


> I pre ordered an Hcigar dna200 w/1300mAh battery.Seems to be one of the highest rated lipos I've seen.Plus it's only $125.00



That is a really good price.

I'm going to wait a bit. I'm curious to see what the Vaporshark DNA 200 has in it. But theres also the Litt Up Customs 44 mod, has a 2200mAh LiPo pack in it.

They're both pricey mods, $199.99 for the shark and the 44 is like $250.00 

XE Vapes also makes a hammond box based DNA 200 mod that has a 2200mAh LiPo pack in it, but thats $260.00

The 44 mod has a 12 month warrantee on the battery, so that inspires some confidence, little chance of me claiming on it all the way from here. But they must have confidence if they offer it. 

But at 200W with all the customisability of the DNA 200 board, i figure it'll be a mod i hang onto for a while.


----------



## kev mac (16/8/15)

Mike said:


> Yea you're right man. It's a pet peeve of mine. 10000mAh power banks! At 1v. Really gets my jimmies rustled.


@Mike,I don't know why someone doesn't make a three 18650 model(dna200) in fact why don't more high watt mods use this configuration ? I own God mod 180s (220w) and I love the battery life.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (16/8/15)

kev mac said:


> @Mike,I don't know why someone doesn't make a three 18650 model(dna200) in fact why don't more high watt mods use this configuration ? I own God mod 180s (220w) and I love the battery life.



I think its because they worry about the Current draw, a 50C LiPo pack will take abuse that vapers haven't even learnt how to dish out yet. LiPo packs can also handle higher charge currents, if i understand correctly.


----------



## Mike (16/8/15)

@kev mac I think it's that there has been more time to develop high powered LiPos. They're generally a higher wattage (volts * current) which works well for blasting out the watts.

I personally think think that dual 18650s is the best compromise of size and capacity. I'm curious to see how these lipos fare in the real world.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kev mac (16/8/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> That is a really good price.
> 
> I'm going to wait a bit. I'm curious to see what the Vaporshark DNA 200 has in it. But theres also the Litt Up Customs 44 mod, has a 2200mAh LiPo pack in it.
> 
> ...


Vape Mall has a nice DNA Hammond mod at $169.00,there seems to be a new one every day, I'm excited to check out the dna200.I was surprised to find the Hcigar for $125.00 it looks real nice.Figure for that price I can't getbeat that badly.Ps If you are ever interested in something that won't ship to S.A. I'd be happy to help if using my U.S.A. address is o.k. with you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## daniel craig (16/8/15)

kev mac said:


> Vape Mall has a nice DNA Hammond mod at $169.00,there seems to be a new one every day, I'm excited to check out the dna200.I was surprised to find the Hcigar for $125.00 it looks real nice.Figure for that price I can't getbeat that badly.Ps If you are ever interested in something that won't ship to S.A. I'd be happy to help if using my U.S.A. address is o.k. with you.


Waiting to hear your review of the Hcigar

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (16/8/15)

kev mac said:


> Vape Mall has a nice DNA Hammond mod at $169.00,there seems to be a new one every day, I'm excited to check out the dna200.I was surprised to find the Hcigar for $125.00 it looks real nice.Figure for that price I can't getbeat that badly.Ps If you are ever interested in something that won't ship to S.A. I'd be happy to help if using my U.S.A. address is o.k. with you.



Thanks a lot @kev mac I use MyUS for those circumstances. But generally shipping to Zimbabwe isn't a big issue... unless its coming from SA

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## daniel craig (16/8/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Thanks a lot @kev mac I use MyUS for those circumstances. But generally shipping to Zimbabwe isn't a big issue... unless its coming from SA


Zimbabwe duties are much less compared to ours

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## daniel craig (16/8/15)

We get raped in the dark with duties

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (16/8/15)

daniel craig said:


> Zimbabwe duties are much less compared to ours



Yes and no. We have a neat little 80% duty on E-Cigarette components... and the definition of components is left wide open. You know, anything with the word atomizer is a component... that kinda thing. 




But I do know that Aramex absolutely sucks b***s Don't ask how much my atlantis V1 cost. it still haunts me to this day


----------



## kev mac (16/8/15)

daniel craig said:


> Waiting to hear your review of the Hcigar


They are saying it's ETA is in about 2 and1/2 wk. depending on the mfg. So we'll see.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paulie (16/8/15)

The only issue with Lipos is the danger factor and size! Saw a video tonight from @eviltoy and its scary how they explode!

There so many out now after ECC so i am going to wait for reviews rather!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

